# sharp pain in lower left side for 2 weeks at 27 weeks pregnant



## kaydo (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello - I did a search & saw some similar posts & this is probably nothing but I wanted to ask before making a gp appointment.

I am 27 weeks now & a couple of weeks ago the baby's kicking & movements started to get a lot stronger. I was picking something up & felt a very sharp pain in my lower left just above where I think my ovary is. It made me shriek in pain - sat down & the pain was gone. It felt like I had torn something! I didn't move for a while  & it happened again even though I was still. I eventually put it down to the baby kicking hard & perhaps having a bruise or muscle issue or something.

It has however happened on & off ever since & sometimes hurts & is tender if I push slightlyon the sore spot. Today while out & walking it happened again a few times & I had to stop walking for a while it was so painful. It is always in the same spot. Any ideas? Am thinking it probably isn't worth seeing the gp or midwife but don't want to ignore something if I should get it checked out.

Many thanks, K xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Kaydo. 

If its only there occasionally and not lasting long unlikely to be anything to worry about. Could be muscle/ligament stretching pains or if baby as kicked and made an area sensitive. 

Are you getting lots of movement? Going to loo ok? 

When you seeing your midwife again 

Kaz x


----------



## kaydo (Jun 18, 2011)

Many thanks for the quick reply Kaz  - am feeling lots of movement & no problems going to the loo. Seeing midwife next Wednesday. Guess I should hold out until then & ask her.

Thanks again x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

If you're  worried call her or bring forward your appointment. Can only give you advice based on your description, is never as good as seeing you or talking to you directly  

Kaz x


----------

